# Are bananas constipating?



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Sorry mods, couldn't decide if this was a Food & healthy eating, Health & Healing, didn't seem like News, although it is a Current Event in our house







...

Ds1 has been very happy today. Playing in the playroom where I can here him playing w/his cars, banging on the drum, singing to himself...ds2 and I vacuumed, folded some laundry, cuddled & nursed. I wasn't worried about what ds1 was up to, I could hear him & he'd come out every 15 minutes or so and grab a toy, talk to me, rub ds2's head, I knew he was ok. Well, I went into the playroom to change ds2's dipe & there was ds1, "reading" amid 5(!) banana peels!





































We went to the store last night & he had one for breakfast and at some point must have taken the rest of the bunch back to the playroom and eaten them. All of them!

So what can I expect to find (or not find as the case may be) in his diaper in the coming hours/days?

TIA!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Depends on the kiddo. I know they're part of the BRAT diet for diarrhea, but I don't find them particularly constipating in and of themselves. Qualia's been on a banana kick lately and has been eating 1-3 every day, and so far she's been totally regular.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

They are part of the BRAT diet, but I don't find them to be niether. (I wonder if it's more to replenish your potassium though, as when you have diarrhea you run the risk of dehydrating and messing your potassium levels up too.)


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok - then I won't dread the change so much - although if dh is home to do it - great! So far his diet today has been banana, a 1/4 cup of chocolate chips (thanks dh!) some pieces of turkey and more bananas...not too bad, right?

Thank goodness for nursing toddlers - breastmilk the great equalizer!


----------



## mama2silas (Oct 22, 2003)

Last year, my then 2.5 year old ate 3 bananas within an hour. That night he spike a high fever and was miserable and crying. It was pretty scary and weird. I dug around and found a kiddie enema and did that. He pooped (couldn't at all that evening and night), and he was back to his old self in 5 minutes. It was wild.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

They can be very constipating if you have a natural tendency to be that way, anyway. My dd's cannot take more than one a day.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

I let my son eat three bananas one day, and they resulted in SEVEN poopy diapers. So, for him, bananas were very much the opposite of constipating.


----------



## aceboo (Apr 19, 2005)

you know what, i was wondering the same thing-i stopped giving them to dd for a while, and/or mixing them with avocado and her bm's got better


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I remember hearing that they were constipating. But recently read that their fiber content is about the same as an apple. My DD has no problems with constipation, she usually does 2 large truck driver sized dumps a day. Sorry TMI, I know but it's true. She eats all kinds of fruit.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I think it depends on blood type personally.
I do know that dd used to love bananas. she had to have one or two EVERDAY.She got so sick of them, that now she eats them in moderation-usually. Her pattern lately is either one every couple days, or if the batch is particularly ripe and good-she will want 3!I put the limit at 2 a day around here, or we will get further in debt over bananas!
So, when she is craving 3, I always look out for a growth spurt. The minerals in bananas are really good for muscle aches, and joint pain. So I figure she knows what her body needs and maybe her legs hurt from growing-who knows.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Well I had dh pick up another bunch on his way home last night and while I was in the shower this morning - ds1 ate 4. Since then he's eaten 3 eggs, scrambled, 1/2 an apple, 2 slices cinnamon toast, his weight in popcorn, 6 pancakes & emptied a bag of cheese he found in the fridge (I don't know how much was in there.) Oh and another banana before his nap today. Only 1 normal poop so far. So yeah, I think there might be some growing going on here!









And I swear - I feed him, I really do!


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

My ex boyfriend was born in the Bahamas-his dad was transfered to a bank down there.
His dad told me when ex bf was about 7 or 8, he sat under their banana tree in the yard and ate many, many bananas--which the parents didn't know.
The next day, ex was complaining of a stomach ache.
They took him to the Dr.
The Dr. did tests and explained to his parents that ex was full of it...
His dad, thinking the dr. was talking about parasites (common down there) said: "fine then, we'll treat the whole family"
The Dr. was very confused and the dad still laughs about the look the Dr. gave him.

As it turned out, Ex was very constipated.

So, I guess it depends on how many the kid eats.LOL


----------

